# validate-Methode in ValidatorForm setzt Regeln ausser Kraft



## ak (5. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in Struts eine ValidatorForm welche ich zuerst ohne validate-Methode verwendet habe. In meiner validation.xml stehen verschiedene Reglen welche auch einwandfrei funktioniert haben. 
Jetzt habe ich meiner ValidatorForm eine einfache validate-Methode zugefügt:


```
public ActionErrors validate(ActionMapping mapping,
      HttpServletRequest request){
    //methode der Oberklasse-Actionform aufrufen
    super.validate(mapping, request);
    
    ActionErrors errors=new ActionErrors();
    
     
    return errors;
  }
```

Das Dumme ist nun, dass die Regeln, welche in der validation.xml stehen nicht mehr beachtet werden. Woran kann das liegen, wie kann ich das verhindern. Ich möchte nämlich die validation.xml und die validate-Methode nutzen.

Gruß


----------



## ak (6. Mrz 2005)

Na, hat keiner ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## ak (9. Mrz 2005)

Soo habe mir das nochmal genauer angeschaut. Hier mal die Lösung:

```
public ActionErrors validate(ActionMapping mapping,
      javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest request){
    
    //hier lag der Hund begraben
    ActionErrors errors = super.validate(mapping, request);
    
    if(firstname.trim().toLowerCase().equals("fritz")){
      errors.add("firstname", new ActionMessage("fritz"));
    }
    
    return errors; 
  }
```

Und zwar darf das Actionerrors-Objekt nicht neu erzeugt werden sondern muss aus der Oberklasse aufgenommen werden.

P.S. wenn man nicht alles alleine macht


----------



## bronks (9. Mrz 2005)

Super!  :applaus:  Vielen Dank für die Lösung. Ich war gespannt, ob das überhaupt funktionieren kann.


----------

